# Bikram Yoga



## MarshmallowGuru (Jul 11, 2011)

...For piece of mind? "They" claim that it can help, but then again, "they" want my 40 bucks. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I've read alot of celebrities are into this ... don't have experience myself though. Just thought I'd add my 5cents.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ive taken hatha yoga with very good results. gentle breathing and strtching.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Bikram is bloody hard, and you will be miserable the first few times but I would agree it does give you peace of mind. You feel absolutely amazing afterwards.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

duh. forgot to mention my instructor started doing hatha yoga as a young teenager because of delibitating anxiety. now shes a total babe w/o anxiety.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

you probably already know what bikram is all about - the room is heated to 105 degrees, 40 percent humidity. 26 postures - i've personally never been to a yoga studio or done yoga in a public or private class. I do it entirely at home, and sometimes I'll crank up the heater and do a bikram-styled format, attempting all 26 poses. It may take 90 minutes, but afterwards you really are incredibly calm. Surprisingly I am left sorer after yoga than most runs or other workouts. :yes

Basically, if you really want to see what all the fuss is about you can try to do the poses at home first.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Was introduced to bikram yoga by an ex. Free classes. very hard, but great way to relax and destress


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I go to Bikram Yoga twice a week because my body is very tense from all the **** in my head basically. Its very hard at first you'll sweat like never before but if you can stick at it it becomes easier, but its always intense, think of it as hardcore yoga cos thats what it is.
I feel really calm afterwards and physically feel good but i have to say it doesn't help my day to day anxiety at all, but then again nothing ever has no drug or therapy or anything. To answer your question it will defintely help your body and mind, but i don't beleive it'll put much of a dent in your SA, hasn't for me.


----------



## celina0057 (Oct 16, 2011)

After the first time I went I felt instantly amazing. I walked out of there feeling the best I have felt in ages. I found that if I missed a day I felt down again. One of the instructors fell into a deep depression after a death and started doing it and it helped her so much she now teaches. I would suggest trying it once and see how you feel. If $40.00 makes you feel great then its worth it


----------



## bluepelican (Nov 7, 2009)

I haven't done Bikram, but I've been doing Ashtanga for the last few months. I feel amazing afterwards, perfectly relaxed, both mentally and physically. $40 for a single class? That's ridiculously expensive. Most drop-in classes are around $15, and should be no more than $20.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

MarshmallowGuru said:


> ...For piece of mind? "They" claim that it can help, but then again, "they" want my 40 bucks. Does anyone have any experience with this?


I think it really can help a lot, especially breathing side of Yoga and meditation. You can teach yourself at home there are plenty of videos online or ebooks available, but getting a proper teacher and learning from them is probably better and worth the money.

I've had some profound experiences from meditation combined with breathing exercises in the past and still use it sometimes. The only problem is maintaining the routine and discipline to do it daily as the effects are cumulative (i.e. the more regularly you do it, the more it helps).

I actually created my own little meditation room in my attic just for that purpose with candles and incense etc..but even so, find it hard to take time out from the day to go there regularly.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

The Hare krishna people at my school hold Bikram classes, but I don't see the point of paying for their classes when I can just go to Vinyasa Yoga for free. There isn't much of a difference between the two anyway, right?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I just paid for a few classes of Bikram. I'm kind of scared now that I'm not going to be ready for it. I used to do yoga and pilates often at home, and used to do more physical activities generally, but in the past year I've become quite sedentary. I think for the next few weeks I'm going to start running and doing yoga at home so I'm at least slightly prepared for Bikram... :afr


----------

